# Best blind cover for hunting fresh cut wheat



## bigeyes (Aug 28, 2007)

I am looking for some more blind camouflaging. I mainly hunt fresh cut wheat in August or early September. I would like something that is a little more dark golden. What do you guys recommend? Hate buying the stuff off the internet because I don't know what I am getting. I have some stuff now that is too light and only works in wheat fields that are 3 months old. I can't remember if it is the golden harvest or the grain field color but it is way to light for early season.


----------



## aplon150 (Sep 24, 2013)

If you can't figure out how to make your blind blend in with the field you're hunting maybe you should buy a goose chair oke:


----------



## romans116 (Aug 1, 2011)

:withstupid:

Jk. You are best off using the natural stubble from the field on which you are hunting to camouflage yourself. A rake, a shovel and some elbow grease will go a long way. Most manufactured camouflage is made to work in a variety of different settings. Each field is different. There are a lot of times variations even within the same field due to different crop varities, high/low spots, etc. If you stubble with a field's natural cover, you will have a CUSTOMIZED camo system for the exact situation you are in.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

we carry a rake and last year my wife came up with a great idea, now we bring a collapsible leaf bag. You can fill that baby up and drag it around easily. One rakers and a couple putting in stubble makes quick work of it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok... an easy homemade type stubble/ghille you can do. But a roll of jute twine. go to a craft store and buy different fabric dyes. Cut twine in about 12 inch pieces. Put in bucket and dye twine color you want. Then put the twine on your blind for a base. Then use stubble from the field to finish up.

You will have to do trial and error on the color to match what you want. Or mix and match darker colors with lighter to get the same effect.

BUT THIS IS NO MATCH FOR NATURAL STUBBLE.

It is just a good start with a base layer if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm curious why you wouldn't just use the natural stubble in the first place? Every field is a little different and I can't imagine having some sort of cover for every situation.


----------

